# "slaves Had Great Health And Their Trauma Was Not Like That Of Jews..



## Chicoro (Jun 15, 2019)

This reporter named Christine Angot on France 2 public television, paid by French taxes to which I contribute, stated that the slaves, in AMERICA, were in great health and did not suffer like the Jews in the concentration camps. The slaves had to be in great shape to work and to have power.

France participated in the slave trade. BUT, this woman SPECIFICALLY referenced slaves in America. *She will NOT be changing our narrative.* The lie starts at 1:28 (Etats Unis is the United States)


This young woman on YouTube responds. Her video is subtitled in English. The video is titled, *"The slaves were in great health"*


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 15, 2019)

France 2 had her video blocked and then removed for copyright infringement. She removed the 30 second extract and reposted the information.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 15, 2019)

It's interesting to me that she SPECIFICALLY references slavery and slaves of America. You see, America is the 'gold standard' for whatever. The irony is that France was a slave trader and a tremendously impactful colonizer on the continent of Africa.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 15, 2019)

Wanted to add, Christine Argot's mother is Rachel Schwartz, who is is of Jewish origin.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 15, 2019)

Is any of this in English or have English subtitles? I watched 30 seconds of the first video but don’t know French to understand what’s going on.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It's interesting to me that she SPECIFICALLY references slavery and slaves of America. You see, America is the 'gold standard' for whatever. The irony is that France was a slave trader and a tremendously impactful colonizer on the continent of Africa.


Is it just me, but does it seem like Europe as a whole like to make the US the scapegoat concerning slave trading? Portugal and the Netherlands were both  far worse than everyone else.

As far as the historical timeline goes, the Holocaust was a blip.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 15, 2019)

Sharpened said:


> Is it just me, but does it seem like Europe as a whole like to make the US the scapegoat concerning slave trading? Portugal and the Netherlands were both  far worse than everyone else.
> 
> As far as the historical timeline goes, the Holocaust was a blip.



It's not just you. They downplay it because the industrial revolution was funded by profits from the slave trade and since the IR started in Europe, that makes Europe a key player rather than the progressive abolitionists they try to portray themselves as.


----------



## Laela (Jun 15, 2019)

What prompted her to say this? I mean what's the context?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah....”great health”....like the sexual assaults and maiming? The deliberate infection of syphillis? 

Get the *%#? outta here, smelly.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 15, 2019)

Sharpened said:


> Is it just me, but does it seem like Europe as a whole like to make the US the scapegoat concerning slave trading? Portugal and the Netherlands were both  far worse than everyone else.
> 
> As far as the historical timeline goes, the Holocaust was a blip.



Agreed. Folks got a short memory.

One word: LEOPOLD.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 16, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Agreed. Folks got a short memory.
> 
> One word: LEOPOLD.


 When I mention him to people they don't even know who he is.  He killed like 10 million Africans, but you are all talking about Hitler like he was the worst.   He was less than an amateur next to KL.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 16, 2019)

My high school Jewish teacher said those exact words.. those very exact words. I was the only black student


----------

